
What Is Code? (2015) - disago
https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-paul-ford-what-is-code/
======
disago
Github repo for the article:
[https://github.com/bloombergmedia/whatiscode](https://github.com/bloombergmedia/whatiscode)

